# Cricket - England V SA



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

England V SA 

How much has one day cricket changed ? Teams regularly hitting 300 plus in the one Day games now ?

England 2 SA 1 with 2 to play will England be able to take the one day cup as well 

Also 2 20/20 to look forward to


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cricket South Africa win third ODI by seven wickets after Quinton De Kock and Hashim Amla hit tons. 
England lead five-match series 2-1.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes England are good enough to win - no loose bowling and hanging on to those catches


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

as you say its come on miles - it had to as talks were to drop it and leave it at test and 20/20 i'm glad they didnt each format has its part to play.


----------

